

Show HN: Ssh – WhatsApp Incognito Mode (with Backstory) - espinchi
http://tryshh.com/?s=hn

======
junycrespo
Impressed about how fast these guys have developed this app. It works
perfectly. But, let's see which is the next Whatsapp move... (I'm talking
about this news [http://www.deccanchronicle.com/141110/technology-mobiles-
and...](http://www.deccanchronicle.com/141110/technology-mobiles-and-
tabs/article/relax-whatsapp-add-blue-tick-option-next-update))

------
julman99
Just tried it. You need to enable Accessibility for the app in order for it to
work.

What other access do you get when getting the Accessibility credentials from
the system?

~~~
ompemi
We have configured accessibility to only get all notification changes from the
WhatsApp app. Nothing else. Although I should say you can have access to all
events of you interacting with the screen: window changes, window touches,
etc.

For the Android versions below 4.3, this is the only way to have access to the
notifications. There is a much nicer (for the concerned user too) way to
access them in 4.3+.

------
asheinfeld
This looks very useful! Do i need to root my device to make this work?
Otherwise, how did you guys achieve this without root access?

Thanks!

~~~
espinchi
There's no need for a rooted device. We just read the notifications.

It's pretty straight-forward, except when you have messages from several
contacts. There, the notification says "3 messages from 2 friends", so we had
to use reflection to get the full text.

------
dgquintas
Nice. It work as advertised. This is going to make my WhatsApp-addicted
extended family very happy!

------
espinchi
It's been a fun ride! 200 commits in 30 pull requests in 4 days for a total of
8k lines.

There's a few details on how we organized ourselves to hack this app together,
but if you have more specific questions or comments, please shoot me over
here!

------
juansegui
very good app and it was developed in few days, great!

------
antorsae
That was SO fast!

